# The world cup



## rgp (Nov 21, 2022)

I care nothing about soccer but ... How can Qutar accept 75 million dollars from Anhauser-Busch [Budweiser] to sponser the game(s) and then bar them from selling their product @ the games ? It seems to me that a law suit should be coming ?! 

I did hear later that the beer will [may] be made available , but to only top tier ticket holders in luxury boxes . Talk about descrimination , class based descrimination. 

Why in the world can't they A/B .... just pull out, and our team follow them ?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2022)

Qatar lost it's first match to Ecuador.

From GOOGLE 2022

Why is Qatar World Cup boycotted?


Highlights from the study show that Qatar's systematic abuse of labor (reportedly more than 6,500 migrant workers have died while supporting infrastructure and construction for the tournament) and the country's blatant discrimination against women and LGBTQ+ people have led to online movements to boycott the tournament


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2022)

Can't say that I've been  following the matches very closely,  but read  about the Iran - US  matchup  ....  and stories about how the players and their families  can face  harsh punishment when they get back to Iran.  Wow.


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 30, 2022)

Budweiser HQ say ALL that beer, that they were prevented from selling , will go the winning country, for FREE. Nice way to handle the situation, I think. JimB.


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 30, 2022)

I have not kept up with this much either, but loved the US player's interview with the press about discrimination ..
https://www.wsj.com/video/series/on...mination/9B62D45B-5939-4B73-8746-6D359EEDBCE4


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 30, 2022)

I never watch the World Cup but it seems to me that it is being held in Qatar for only 1 reason.  They are the stinking rich and regardless what people seem to think and say, it's the stinking rich that rule the world.  Sad but true.  

Anyway, it's not my problem and it's certainly not the problem of the 1,200 homeless people in my city.  They are more concerned with where they are going to get their next meal and where they are going to sleep tonight because it will be -19 C and a wind of 40 km/hr.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 30, 2022)

rgp said:


> How can Qutar accept 75 million dollars from Anhauser-Busch [Budweiser] to sponser the game(s) and then bar them from selling their product @ the games ? It seems to me that a law suit should be coming ?!


I suspect Qatar will refund the money, drop in the bucket to them.  However its not likely a lawsuit in a Qatar court would do AB any good...

I have always disliked mixing politics and sports, as a start we need to find neutral locations to hold these events.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I never watch the World Cup but it seems to me that it is being held in Qatar for only 1 reason.  They are the stinking rich and regardless what people seem to think and say, it's the stinking rich that rule the world.  Sad but true.
> 
> Anyway, it's not my problem and it's certainly not the problem of the 1,200 homeless people in my city.  They are more concerned with where they are going to get their next meal and where they are going to sleep tonight because it will be -19 C and a wind of 40 km/hr.



Well, get ready  ...   the 2026  Games will be held  in  Canada, United States  and Mexico  -  jointly  

The three nations' joint bid to host the 2026 World Cup beat Morocco's bid in 2018. It will be the second time the U.S. hosts the men’s competition, after hosting the 1994 World Cup. It will be Canada’s first time hosting the men’s tournament, and Mexico’s record third time as World Cup hosts after hosting it in 1970 and 1986.Here's what to know about the next FIFA World Cup, including host cities, tickets and a new expanded field.

All the hosting cities are listed in the link below:

https://www.yahoo.com/now/where-next-fifa-world-cup-211447301.html


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> I have not kept up with this much either, but loved the US player's interview with the press about discrimination ..
> https://www.wsj.com/video/series/on...mination/9B62D45B-5939-4B73-8746-6D359EEDBCE4


Yeah ... what discrimination?   
 .. Tyler Adams family:


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 30, 2022)

So many sports at this time are playing for a World Cup. I prefer to watch the Baseball World Cup, , the Kiwis have made a comeback, yeh.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 30, 2022)

How about a NO sports cup year??? heheheheh......


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 1, 2022)

JustBonee said:


> Well, get ready  ...   the 2026  Games will be held  in  Canada, United States  and Mexico  -  jointly
> 
> The three nations' joint bid to host the 2026 World Cup beat Morocco's bid in 2018. It will be the second time the U.S. hosts the men’s competition, after hosting the 1994 World Cup. It will be Canada’s first time hosting the men’s tournament, and Mexico’s record third time as World Cup hosts after hosting it in 1970 and 1986.Here's what to know about the next FIFA World Cup, including host cities, tickets and a new expanded field.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning.  It just might be a good time for me to flee "down under" and visit those Kiwis in New Zealand and walk around that big rock in the middle of the Australian Desert.  However, I'm 76 so I'm not all that sure that I'll be around in 2026.

I remember the first time I "escaped" all the noise and confusion of these BIG events.  Canada was holding "Expo 67" in Montreal.  Me, I spent the summer driving through Mexico, including the Yucatan way before anyone ever dreamed of Cancun and then through Belize all the way down to Panama on the Pan American Highway.  

So I missed the screaming and yelling in Montreal but I'll never forget that ant eater I saw while I climbed right to the top of the high pyramid in Tikal or the smoking volcano in the lake in Nicaragua.  Those cliff divers in Acapulco were pretty good too.  So, I saw some more in Mazatlan.


----------



## helenbacque (Dec 1, 2022)

Shows that even the best get fleeced.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Thanks for the warning.  It just might be a good time for me to flee "down under" and visit those Kiwis in New Zealand and walk around that big rock in the middle of the Australian Desert.  However, I'm 76 so I'm not all that sure that I'll be around in 2026.
> 
> I remember the first time I "escaped" all the noise and confusion of these BIG events.  Canada was holding "Expo 67" in Montreal.  Me, I spent the summer driving through Mexico, including the Yucatan way before anyone ever dreamed of Cancun and then through Belize all the way down to Panama on the Pan American Highway.
> 
> So I missed the screaming and yelling in Montreal but I'll never forget that ant eater I saw while I climbed right to the top of the high pyramid in Tikal or the smoking volcano in the lake in Nicaragua.  Those cliff divers in Acapulco were pretty good too.  So, I saw some more in Mazatlan.



What interesting travels you had back then.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 2, 2022)

Yes, I did it while young.  They say work hard, retire and then see the world.  What baloney!  Your too tired and too set in your ways to have fun.  Anyway, not much adventure sleeping in the plosh Hilton Hotels around the world.

After being robbed in Guatemala, I remember camping in the middle of nowhere.  In the morning my wife and I were awaken by all these farmers talking in Spanish around our tent.  I got up and noticed that everyone carried one of those very large machete knives.  I don't think I would camp like this in Guatemala at my present age of 76. I think if this happened today, I would wet my pants pretty fast.



JustBonee said:


> What interesting travels you had back then.


----------

